

[FREE][Android and PC] Splash Up – Cool game for hot summer  - thaido01

Hi! I have made a tiny game on android and i want to share it with you. Hope you enjoy it!<p>Splash Up is a simple but fast-paced and addictive game.
Video to introduce game play<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=T0BlKzzJPtc<p>How to play<p>- In start game you have 10 drops. Use them to &quot;Up&quot; the Splash. When splash get full it will be exploded<p>- When a splash  explodes it splits to 4 drops fly to 4 direction, hits to other splash, and make them grow or explode(if it full before hit with the drop).<p>- When  all of splash on the screen are exploded, you will complete current level.<p>- The more splash exploded in a row the more bonus you will get.<p>- Each time you complete a level you will get 1 more Drop and 50 Scores<p>- You could submit your score to scoreboard and compare with others in the world.<p>- This game based on the popular game Splash Back<p>Link Google play<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.tkv.splashup<p>Link Google play HD version for high resolution device or tablet<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.tkv.splashuphd<p>Link on PC for people who does not use Android (Require JRE installed)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mediafire.com&#x2F;download&#x2F;1672y2kio2go619&#x2F;splashup.rar
======
naruto01
Good app. It is funny, easy to play but hard to pro :D I like it

